# Drywall Artist of the Year



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Time is running out to submit your work in Trim-Tex's 10th Annual Drywall Artist of the Year Contest. The contest deadline is January 31, 2016. The contest seeks to highlight exceptional drywall artists and increase recognition of the trade. It only takes a few minutes to submit an entry and an individual can enter more then one project into the contest. The application form, guidelines and award information is available on the competition web site: http://www.trim-tex.com/drywall-art-gallery/drywall-artist-year-contest/


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

The opportunity to be the TENTH Winner is Big :thumbup:

Good luck everyone! 
Joe


----------

